# I snapped.



## yikes (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, this is my first time here. My husband and I have been married for almost three years we have two babies and we cant see eye to eye. I love the poor schmuck, but he is younger he has anger issues hes put his hands on me before ive left and come left and come back and while it gets better it gets worse. His father and his brother both live with us. I have issues with this but he feels he needs to help them. Which he dosent really do besides giving them a place to crash. His brother dosent do anything play games all night sleep all day. My husband has this gaming problem to he'll sit there all day and after work he goes straight to it. I feel like me and the kids barely exist. Anyway, recently during arguments i have begun to lose control of my temper i get shaky and just go off. Weve been arguing for the past week pretty good, his brothers driving me nuts i try to tell my husband he just shrugs me off. We got into a fight the other day i said i cant take anymore got online and started to fill out the paper work to file for divorce. He got up and turned off the comp. I cooled off told him to come to the store with me which he never does and he actually did. We had a decent time and he bought things for me and the babies told me his brother would be leaving soon just to relax. Next day i wake up went to clean my daughters room but the carpet shampooer is putting off a bad smell turns out it was because his brother left water sit in there and it turned stagnet which even though i cleaned it still left an odor. So i told his brother him and his dad left my husband came home started playing games...now since the store hes been telling me were going to see a movie...spend time just the two of us. So i chill it gets closer and closer to time to go and he says he don't want to we can stay home and watch one. So ok im a little mad but i dont say anything i come upstairs hang out with my kids go back down and say we should go get soda...he dosent say anything. His dad and brother come back. I go upstairs get dressed go back down sit down next to him waiting for him to finish and he says hes not going with me. So oook w/e im get madder but ill go so i sit and feel like crap for awhile go back down and ask him where his card is he says he dont know find it. Im like really. He says just go fing find it. I come upstairs look in his pants no go back down and tell him its not up there he gets angry which makes me angry we start arguing i find his wallet take his card throw the wallet in the living room and he starts you can just leave go to delaware im tired of being miserable blah blah blah...i tell him fine go call my dad no answer...come back down and hes eating with his dad smiling and saying smart ****...i go outside try to call my dad again he locks the door...i got the phone so i tell him ill call the cops he dont let me in...bang on the door and tell him to open it...he opens it i come in he says he didnt lock it...so his dads sitting there and i say who ****ing locked it...he says it locked itself...i told him to go to hell or something along those lines he jumps at me and pushes me telling me im not gonna mess up his career...i still got the phone in my hand so i call the cops and tell them he pushed me. Cops show up i fill out a statement his dad says its funny the dont have police for spouses and im just like wow....they take my husband he cant come home for 72hrs his dad and his brother split after they stood around eating...i dont want my marriage to end i just want my husband to realize i shouldnt have to put up with the bs...i do miss him and i feel kind of bad about it getting to that but he makes me feel so mad and upset and w/e....he tells me he dont like being disrespected in front of his family...to me these babies and me are his family his dad and his brother live with us so yea were gonna fight in front of them i mean its just like i do everything for this guy and i dont ask for much in return and i cant even get that and im at my wits end. I dont know what to do when he comes back. I mean i just got him into a lot of trouble...well he got himself in the trouble cuz i told him time and time again but yea hes a good guy and hes a jerk and an idiot and i just want the good guy...cuz we dont really see each other that much and hes supposed to deploy soon...and his plans are that his family will stay while hes deployed and im like NO and he has said that he feels im not right because im making him chose between them and me and i dont even know when he gets back if hes gonna want to stay married im lost.


----------

